# Morel hunting



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We've had a pretty good year. We got about 35 last weekend at AEP, then picked up 40 Wednesday at our local spot. Our grand total so far is 100. We need some rain around here. Mr. BK has been trying to find some new areas but is not having success doing so. We may lose access to our best woods, the owner has got his place up for sale. That's one reason Mr. BK has been trying to find some new spots. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice batch! Congrats.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice job! This is starting to sound like a banner year. I am up to 156 so far. Can't wait to get out next weekend.


----------

